# Bam



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Bam, Pentakill with the Xin Zhaoski. Oh boy you know they were crying about that!!! hahaha


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2494175 Bam, Pentakill with the Xin Zhaoski. Oh boy you know they were crying about that!!! hahaha


Five stars


----------

